# Flounder Stuffing Question



## jcotten44 (Jul 22, 2009)

A little while back there was a video showing how to dress a flounder to be stuffed. I did a search and came up with nothing. Does anybody know where I can find this video?



Thanks,



Josh


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Its simple really. Start by scraping down the fish real good with a good scailler or your favorite scraping tool until you see no signs of tiny scales and brownish muck coming off the skin. Next, head and gut the fish, at least gut it if you want ahead on presentation. Then slit the fish right down the backbone starting an inch or two from the top and ending just shy of the tail. Now , with your very flexable knife, fillet out from the center cut so to form a pocket but be carefull not to cut out through the edges of the fish. This will form a solid pocket for your stuffing and lots of butter to prevent dryness.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

No he's talking about making a boneless flounder pocket to stuff. I remember it. Maybe ck the old board.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

We take the stuffing and ball it up into a ball and place them on a cookie sheet, then I place 2 filets around them and stick tooth pics through the filets to hold them in place then Ipoor garlic butter and italian dressing in the over the top. yum yum.. good luck...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

not sure how but my dad can cut the backbone n all the ribs outa a flounder so its a boneless flounder pocket.

he stuffs it with small shrimp, crab meat, n all kinds of other stuff

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

if you take the head off and guts out and go in from where the head was and carfully cut around the backbone and ribs then give a pull and you will get the bones there will be a couple left right at the tail area but this is the best way I've found


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know about a video but I saw I good picture tutorial on the FS site last year. The link was on here. I do it a few times a year, last year I made it for my inlaws for Thanksgiving and it was a big hit.

Heres how I do it.

Scale it very well, then head and gut it. Rinse it well. Get a long flexible fillet knife and a pair of scissors that are kinda long and make sure they are sharp. Use the fillet knife to separate the bone from the meat slice it long and deepleft to right. Work as far back as you can feel inside the fish. Then with the scissors cut the end of the ribsas far out as possible. Now you'll have to break the spine off in sections and pull it out as each breaks. It will probably take 3 or 4 of broken spine sections to get to the tail. As you break those and pull them out you will start to be able to turn it the fish inside out like a sock. Use the scissors to trim the bone as close to the outside as you can.It will be necessaryto cut the belly and backa little during the first portion of work so there is enough room to start to turn it inside out. One all the bone is removed down to the tail it will be very flexible. Rinse well, pat dry and season the meat with your favorite stuff. I like Lemon pepper. Turn it back insidein and stuff. 

It takes a little practice butafter you do it the first time it gets easy.


----------

